# Looking for an RP partner



## poproxxy (Jan 15, 2017)

My character is a female raccoon, some details adapt depending on the setting. I'm looking for an 18+ partner (not all role plays will be 18+, but I feel more comfortable with adults). My replies top out at around 3 paragraphs but I can also adapt there too. 

Hit me up here and I'll get back to you. I have a few dark prompts that I'd like to play out.


----------



## Keywee612 (Jan 19, 2017)

What you mean dark prompts?


----------



## Badger94 (Jan 19, 2017)

Lets do it, i promise im not an edgey weirdo when im serious *_*


----------



## Keywee612 (Jan 19, 2017)

Badger94 said:


> Lets do it, i promise im not an edgey weirdo when im serious *_*


Are you talking about me or her?


----------



## stargazingdreamer (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm looking for someone to rp with and love having lengthy rp posts. Dark prompts sound interesting too! .o. I like to hear more about them


----------



## AjaxBurd (Jan 24, 2017)

Still here.


----------



## NightFlame12 (Jun 21, 2017)

I'd like to try it


----------

